# Another one down



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy earned his CGC this eve. So proud of my youngster.. Now on to TDI.


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

Congrats to you and Ozzy!!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations! I have said before that a CGC test is really minimal in terms of overall training, but I really didn't mean it like that! What I meant, and what I sternly stand behind, is that for some dogs a CGC is easy. For others, mine included, MOST of the test is really basic, but other "issues" can take a lot of time and effort to get through!

For my dog it was leash reactivity. By the time she was able to ignore other dogs walking by,, every other part of the test was "easy". So I felt that the test, overall, was too easy.

That being said, and as I tried hard to allude to earlier, it all depends on the dog. For some dogs, at the point of testing, it's an amazing feat to actually win that title! For others you might expect more or less or whatever!

Anyway, again congratulations! Hopefully you see that as a very very rudimentary beginning to "real" training! And I mean that whether or not you plan on sports or any other "formal" venue, which BTW I'm not much interested in myself, but either way keep working the dog and you'll see amazing benefits! Stop pressing the dog to learn new things, and you'll see things that you don't want and probably won't want to handle...

It's a GSD thing (lots of other breeds too, but it goes back to "DEAL WITH THE DOG IN FRONT OF YOU") Best of luck to you all, just keep challenging that brain! These dogs don't do well with neglect of any kind...


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I know what you mean about the CGC but at the end of the day, CGC, the BH, the SR etc are all temperament tests. My gal-dog doesn't have hers yet but I expect she will by this summer. I bet she would have passed the test last summer but I knew she still has a little dog reaction to deal with. These days she may bark at another dog to say "hey, I see you" but it isn't aggression and after a bark she turns to me. That may mess up her test so I still need to work on that.

So Congrats OZZY. Are you going for the CGC Urban, too?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you. Yes Tim for Ozzy the test was easy but it’s a pre requirement for TDI. Ozzy is the type of dog that is up for anything. He loves to be challenged. I have so many things I want to do with him it one at a time. We do protection and who knows if I will ever trial him since I hate IPO tracking but he loves it and has the temperament to do just about anything. It’s all bout having fun with your dog. 
Dock diving and nose work as well as HIT is also on the list this summer. This breed is very versatile and can do anything given the right temperament drives and willingness.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Not sure what the CGC urban is


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Not sure what the CGC urban is


CGCU is set in a more public setting. At the club I go to they do their testing at the boardwalk at the beach or in one of the city centers to test your dog in an active area. I'll add the link with info. This is Obi's next test, he has his CGC and CGCA but is still dog reactive and needs more practice with that. He barks and barks wanting to play with them and interact but he just turned 1 and has an intimidating bark. After we overcome this we are starting a Therapy Dog course like you. I look forward to hearing about your experiences. Congratulations on the title! The one part Obi had to redo was walking past another dog. 

https://www.akc.org/products-servic...ne-good-citizen/test-items-for-akc-urban-cgc/


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Congrats to you and Ozzie!!! He looks so handsome and proud <3


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Congratulations to both of you. I view any venue at the beginning as the beginning of the foundation to almost any sport or activity that you end up doing with your partner. I have realized that because I did (fill in the blank) we are able to or in a better position to do (fill in the blank). And the more I progress, the more I am thankful for doing what we did way back when.  .


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Congratulations!! He is a very good-looking shepherd!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations! Sounds like you have a fun summer planned.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

tim_s_adams said:


> Congratulations! I have said before that a CGC test is really minimal in terms of overall training, but I really didn't mean it like that! What I meant, and what I sternly stand behind, is that for some dogs a CGC is easy. For others, mine included, MOST of the test is really basic, but other "issues" can take a lot of time and effort to get through!
> 
> For my dog it was leash reactivity. By the time she was able to ignore other dogs walking by,, every other part of the test was "easy". So I felt that the test, overall, was too easy.
> 
> ...


Tim, a CGC is a prerequisite for the TDI, so whether one considers it "real" or not, this dog needed the CGC.

Congrats, OP! Good work by you and your handsome boy. I have no doubt you guys will go on to do some fun things!


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

Congratulations!!!! Very awesome and he is handsome!!!!


----------

